# Tarantulas of Chile



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

Wild Grammostola Rosea (normal colour form) that I have Found here in Chile 
Wrongly called “G.porteri” because it was exported  under that name, but that dont have any scientific bases. The descrption of G.porteri is very bad and the drawings are very poor, no no one really know how a G.porteri is. Anyway, the most probable is that soon G.porteri will stop being a valid species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

Wild Euathlus parvulus (green colour form). This specie is many times wrongly selled as “Paraphysa scrofa”, also it has a lot of colour form’s (RCF, DCF, NCF, GCF, YCF, etc)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 29, 2018)

I always thought porteri was this more grey one, and rosea is what is sometimes called G porteri RCF?


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> I always thought porteri was this more grey one, and rosea is what is sometimes called G porteri RCF?


Yeah, the G.rosea of the hobby is the RCF rosea


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

Wild Euathlus sp “valparaiso” (Ex Aphonopelma aberrans) that I found, they are very very common on the V region of Chile.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 29, 2018)

Is this not sold as Euathlus sp. chocolate too?

The genus is such a mess.


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

wild juvenile Euathlus manicata (Ex Paraphysa scrofa). When they are juvenile’s they have that characteristic green colour on their cefalotorax, and when they grow bigger the colour change into gold. There’s a lot of different morphs in this species, that is also wrongly selled as “Euathlus truculentus”


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> Is this not sold as Euathlus sp. chocolate too?
> 
> The genus is such a mess


I had never heard that name so I really dont know ‍


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

Information and pictures of the beautiful wild chilean tarantulas  and their habitats

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

GRAMMOSTOLA ROSEA NCF
The classic and most common form of G.rosea in Chile. Wrongly selled as “G.porteri”, but that dont have any scientific bases, its selled under that name just because in the past it was exported under it.
They live in dry places with some trees, they make their own burrows in the substrate or make them under big rocks.
Day Temperature: 5 to 35 celcius depending on the year station
Humidity: 40%-50%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

EUATHLUS SP “VALPARAISO”
Common tarantula on the V region of chile, can grow up to 14-15 cms.
They live in humid places with native trees under big rocks, they dont burrow holes in the substrate.
In the past it was called Aphonopelma aberrans.
Day temperature: 10 to 25 celcius depending on the year station.
Humidity: 60%-70%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

EUATHLUS PARVULUS GCF
They share habitat with G.rosea, living in dry places with some trees.
They are wrongly selled as Paraphysa scrofa.
They live under big rocks or woods.
This species has a lot of different morphs.
Day temperature: 5 to 35 celcius depending on the year station.
Humidity: 40%-50%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

EUATHLUS SP “TIGER”
Small tarantula that lives in the IV and V regions of Chile.
They live in semi-humid places with some trees and plants.
They are called “tiger” because of the lines in the abdomen that remembers to the lines lf a tiger.
Species very similar to Euathlus sp “fire”
Day temperature: 10 to 25 depending on the year station.
Humidity: 60%-70%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

EUATHLUS PARVULUS BCF
They share habitat with G.rosea, living in dry places with some trees.
They are wrongly selled as Paraphysa scrofa.
They live under big rocks or woods.
This species has a lot of different morphs.
Day temperature: 5 to 35 celcius depending on the year station.
Humidity: 40%-50%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

GRAMMOSTOLA ROSEA DCF
Just a morph of the classic G.rosea
They live in dry places with some trees, they make their own burrows in the substrate or make them under big rocks.
Day Temperature: 5 to 35 celcius depending on the year station
Humidity: 40%-50%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

GRAMMOSTOLA ROSEA BCF
Just a morph of the classic G.rosea
They live in dry places with some trees, they make their own burrows in the substrate or make them under big rocks.
Day Temperature: 5 to 35 celcius depending on the year station
Humidity: 40%-50%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 29, 2018)

GRAMMOSTOLA ROSEA RCF
Just a morph of the classic G.rosea.
They are very common on the south part of Chile.
They live in dry places with some trees, they make their own burrows in the substrate or make them under big rocks.
Day Temperature: 5 to 35 celcius depending on the year station
Humidity: 40%-50%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 30, 2018)

EUATHLUS MANICATA
Common species in the south of Chile, you can find them fro the VI to the VIII regions of Chile.
Wrongly selled as Euathlus truculentus.
They live in humid places with native trees, under big rocks or woods.
This species has a lot of morphs
Juveniles has a characteristic green colour on the torax, when they get bigger, the torax turn golden.
Day temperature: 5 to 35 depending on the year station.
Humidity: 60%-70%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 30, 2018)

All great pics. There are many beautiful Ts from Chile. Unfortunately the scientific classification is lacking.

Do you know if the geographical distribution of E. species Red, and E. sp. Yellow overlap at all?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 30, 2018)

viper69 said:


> All great pics. There are many beautiful Ts from Chile. Unfortunately the scientific classification is lacking.
> 
> Do you know if the geographical distribution of E. species Red, and E. sp. Yellow overlap at all?


Well,the distributio of Homoeomma sp yellow is from the V region to the VI, while the desitribution of the H.sp red is in the South of the VI and in the VII y think

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 30, 2018)

viper69 said:


> All great pics. There are many beautiful Ts from Chile. Unfortunately the scientific classification is lacking.
> 
> Do you know if the geographical distribution of E. species Red, and E. sp. Yellow overlap at all?


And talking about the classification, here is Chile its very very easy, the thing is that in the outside you are still using A LOT of the old and obsolet names, so when you hear all the new ones, you get confused.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 30, 2018)

HOMOEOMMA SP “RED”
Wrongly called Euathlus sp “red” (his old name), this specie lives in the south of Chile.
They live in semi-humid forest under big ricks and woods.
During the first semester of 2018 this species will be described as “Homoeomma chilensis”.
Day temperature: 5 to 28 depending on the year station.
Humidity: 60%-70%

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 30, 2018)

HOMOEOMMA SP “YELLOW”
Wrongly called Euathlus sp “yellow” (his old name).
During the first semester of 2018 this species will be described as Homoeomma orellanai.
Day temperature: from 5 to 35 depending on the year station.
Humidity: 60%-70%

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tazeday (Jan 30, 2018)

EUATHLUS SP “CREAM”
This species lives in the IV region of Chile.
It has 2 different “morphs”, the “coastal” and the “cordilleran”, but after some investigation, arachnologist conclude that they are 2 different species.
This species is for now “Euathlus” but soon they will have their own genus.
They live betwen big rocks or under them.
Day temperature: 5 to 35 depending on the year station.
Humidity: 30%-40%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jan 30, 2018)

Brilliant photos and great information @Tazeday  , thanks for this and keep the spiders coming!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 30, 2018)

Awesome photos and information. Thank you for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StampFan (Jan 30, 2018)

Tazeday said:


> HOMOEOMMA SP “RED”
> Wrongly called Euathlus sp “red” (his old name), this specie lives in the south of Chile.
> They live in semi-humid forest under big ricks and woods.
> During the first semester of 2018 this species will be described as “Homoeomma chilensis”.
> ...


This is interesting, a lot of folks are told to keep these quite dry, but what you're describing here is not particularly dry....


----------



## boina (Jan 30, 2018)

Tazeday said:


> And talking about the classification, here is Chile its very very easy, the thing is that in the outside you are still using A LOT of the old and obsolet names, so when you hear all the new ones, you get confused.


A classification is only scientifically accepted once it's published (and even then it can be questioned)... so, where's the publication? 

I like all the pictures you posted, but I'm not willing to accept your naming concept just because you say so. If you give new names to species and reject old names then I want to know what that is based on, meaning I want the scientific publication explaining the different species.

I'm in no way saying you are wrong - you may very well be right - but I want scientific proof.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jan 30, 2018)

boina said:


> A classification is only scientifically accepted once it's published (and even then it can be questioned)... so, where's the publication?
> 
> I like all the pictures you posted, but I'm not willing to accept your naming concept just because you say so. If you give new names to species and reject old names then I want to know what that is based on, meaning I want the scientific publication explaining the different species.
> 
> I'm in no way saying you are wrong - you may very well be right - but I want scientific proof.


@Tazeday it would be sweet if you could update any references to sources in the info-part of the posts, if you know what I mean. I am especially curious about the 2018 revisions you are talking about, what is your source here? Have you had personal contact with any in the field?


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jan 30, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> p.S. Wrong section for these posts. Please post in the 'Genus Euathlus' thread.


I disagree, this thread is a common thread about Chilean spiders in general, not just Euathlus.

Edit: Ah, you mean the picture thread? I am thinking that this is just as much information about habitat... but anywhoo, doesn't really matter as long as the information is available


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 30, 2018)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> I disagree, this thread is a common thread about Chilean spiders in general, not just Euathlus.
> 
> Edit: Ah, you mean the picture thread? I am thinking that this is just as much information about habitat... but anywhoo, doesn't really matter as long as the information is available


The thread has been edited since I posted that . It was many different threads in Questions & Discussions.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 30, 2018)

StampFan said:


> This is interesting, a lot of folks are told to keep these quite dry, but what you're describing here is not particularly dry....


Are you referencing the humidity aspect?  In regions where they have rain forest, natives often refer to rain forest and dry forest. Dry forest sounds odd (to me it did), till you go walking through it and see it's no different than a forest floor here in the USA. However in some of these places, the dry forest air humidity can be high, but the forest floor is quite "average", ie it's not a rain forest, but also not a desert either.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 30, 2018)

Tazeday said:


> HOMOEOMMA SP “RED”
> Wrongly called Euathlus sp “red” (his old name), this specie lives in the south of Chile.
> They live in semi-humid forest under big ricks and woods.
> During the first semester of 2018 this species will be described as “Homoeomma chilensis”.
> ...



I chatted with a person from Chile about 4 or 5 years ago I believe. He told me of the genus Homoeomma is used for E. sp. Red. In the hobby, most of us keep the original names merely to keep track of the tarantula's identity sort of. It sounds odd I know, but it works out this way for breeding purposes in some ways.

The forest the red and yellow are found in, is it a dry forest? It's not rainforest. I'm trying to determine just how rocky and desolate the area may or may not be.

What strikes us all about the Yellow and Red is how unafraid they are of humans. Almost never a threat pose, strike etc. They are the 2 most docile species out there, more docile than G. pulchripes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 30, 2018)

Tazeday said:


> Well,the distributio of Homoeomma sp yellow is from the V region to the VI, while the desitribution of the H.sp red is in the South of the VI and in the VII y think


My friends live in V.


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 1, 2018)

boina said:


> A classification is only scientifically accepted once it's published (and even then it can be questioned)... so, where's the publication?
> 
> I like all the pictures you posted, but I'm not willing to accept your naming concept just because you say so. If you give new names to species and reject old names then I want to know what that is based on, meaning I want the scientific publication explaining the different species.
> 
> I'm in no way saying you are wrong - you may very well be right - but I want scientific proof.


@AphonopelmaTX has posted about this a few times that I've read.  Here is an example regarding "sp. Red":  http://arachnoboards.com/threads/euathlus-sp-red-vs-homoeomma-sp-fire.287381/#post-2531926


----------

